# WWII Locos and Other



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I am probably going to be building a WWII layout and I need to find some Loco's. I have military flatbed's at my local hobby shop so thats okay. But I need to find some locos. Were there any diesel engines in WWII or just steam. Anyhow can someone send me a link for WWII Ho stuff.


----------



## Old Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm hardly an expert but I lived in that era. There may have been a few diesels around, but they were not common until after the war. I believe the great transition was in the 50s. During the war there was limited building of new locomotives but some updating of old ones, mainly to support material and troop movements of heavier loads.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay. I will stick with the Steam then.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You could feasibly use either diesel or steam in the U.S. The citation below is about the Royal Blue. In Europe, though, I'd stick with steam. By D-Day, diesel fuel was in short supply for the German army. They wouldn't let it be used for trains, in my opinion.

"The B&O was not entirely satisfied with the ride quality of the lightweight Royal Blue train, however, and replaced it on April 25, 1937, with streamlined, refurbished heavyweight equipment, painted light gray and royal blue with gold striping, designed by Otto Kuhler. The train was pulled by the first streamlined diesel locomotive, B&O # 51, the 3,600 h.p. EMC EA/EB model built by Electro Motive Company. Praised for its beauty and handsome profile, this first streamlined production model diesel "dazzled the press and public", said one magazine writer of the groundbreaking locomotive's introduction.[5][19] Kuhler also streamlined one of B&O's 4-6-2 "Pacific" steam locomotives for use on the Royal Blue.[24] Its bullet-shaped shroud became an iconic image for the Royal Blue and was modeled for years by American Flyer. Time magazine, in reporting on the precarious financial condition of the Baltimore and Ohio Railroad and other Depression-ravaged rail lines in 1937, referred to the B&O's "swashbuckling" Royal Blue streamliner launched that year as having "symbolize[d] the new era in railroading ..." [25]


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Now that I think of it I do remember a diesel WWII loco I saw in a movie. But I forget what it looked like and what it was called! I am just gonna use a plain old steam engine and maybe paint it. 
I think I will use this one, but can I add a sound decoder to it? http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-51602-USRA-0-6-0-Slope-Tender-Santa-p/bac-51602.htm


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Read up on the 44 tonner


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Read up on the 44 tonner


Okay, Thanks.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Evan said:


> Now that I think of it I do remember a diesel WWII loco I saw in a movie. But I forget what it looked like and what it was called! I am just gonna use a plain old steam engine and maybe paint it.
> I think I will use this one, but can I add a sound decoder to it? http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-51602-USRA-0-6-0-Slope-Tender-Santa-p/bac-51602.htm


Evan, check out Shaygetsz's post about bringing home the WWII dead. You'll see a diesel moving the cars.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Evan, check out Shaygetsz's post about bringing home the WWII dead. You'll see a diesel moving the cars.


Yup, I already read it. There was another Diesel Loco though I swear to god! But I forget what it looks like!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a lot of armored contraptions. No diesels.

EMD SW 1 1939 to 1953









I have given you two now it's your turn to Google.


----------



## B&O GLENNWOOD (Dec 29, 2010)

*Diesels in wwii*

The ALCO RS1 WAS used all during the war both domestic and abroad switchers were also common as were center cabs like the 45ton GE note most 44ton GE were post war Now as for modeling those flats you will need a large number of tanks and at todays prices could cost a bundle a less expensive idea would be to join paper modeler forum and download WWII tanks and build them from paper as well as using blocks of wood covered with tissue to represent canvas covered loads The PULLMANS and TROOP cars are modeled by WALTHERS HOPE THIS GIVES YOU SOME IDEAS GOODLUCK and post photos PAUL


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, I model ww2 and have researched quite extensively what was on the tracks. both in the US ,england and france. there were of course lots of steam. with the US building a special 2-8-0 loco for the war. diesels were used alot , especially in the US. some rs1's were exported to iran for use in russia.many 44 tonners were sent to europe. emd's were in use in many yards. if you want more info i am happy to share it with you. i will say one thing. nearly all of the ww2 military stuff sold is make believe and not accurate to what was operating. I have to kitbash with photos to get accurate models. kind regards bob


----------



## Old Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Bakkers. My granddad was an engineer for MoPac in that era. I'm hazy on the dates relating to him but I do know he came over from Germany at age 19. Hard to get data about MoPac since it was bought by UP, but one of theses days I will get around to it! I know it will cost at least a small amount to do so.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

EMD FT diesels were built from 1939 to 1945.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_FT#Subsequent_models

http://www.wordiq.com/definition/EMD_FT


Bachmann, Intermountain, Stewart,and MTH makes these in HO Scale,,some can be found here

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/FT-Locomotives-HO-Scale-s/2050.htm

I have the Bachmann FT A-B in NYC lightning stripe scheme,nothing too fancy,good diesels for the $.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Baldwin 2-8-0 Consolidateds!*

The Army in the European theater used 2-8-0 Baldwins and 4-6-2 Pacific's as my aunt who trained as a surgical nurse road the rails on Military transports from encampment to airfield on her way to Burma and India during WWII. I found some photos from a military site so take a peek!:One of these are at the National RR Museum in Green Bay!!thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Great photos, Mac! That AF in pic #2 is especially nice!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*On display!*

Thanks Reck, That Pershing class did time in China before coming back to the states and getting reconditioned for display at the museum. The people involved with the museum in Green Bay have done a marvelous job. We took our kids several years ago and I thought the place was on its last legs because of mismanagement. Thank goodness they got it together because major funding gave the old girl a shot int the arm....anybody comes to GB ya gotta check this place out..its worth it!


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

B&O GLENNWOOD said:


> The ALCO RS1 WAS used all during the war both domestic and abroad switchers were also common as were center cabs like the 45ton GE note most 44ton GE were post war Now as for modeling those flats you will need a large number of tanks and at todays prices could cost a bundle a less expensive idea would be to join paper modeler forum and download WWII tanks and build them from paper as well as using blocks of wood covered with tissue to represent canvas covered loads The PULLMANS and TROOP cars are modeled by WALTHERS HOPE THIS GIVES YOU SOME IDEAS GOODLUCK and post photos PAUL


some RS1 got sunk by a U-Boat!
read it here!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALCO_RSD-1


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi guys, here are some pics of some ww2 locos that i have built. each one comes from a photo from europe in ww2. the thing to remember is that the US rob's commandered many locos that were in use by the enemy. i will put more pics on tommorrow of the s160 2-8-0, a loco purposely built for ww2

the pics are of a robinson 04, a german beyer garrett, french 2-6-0, a vest pocket turbine,and a french 4-6-0. all these locos were operated in the european theartre of war in ww2 by US and british army railroad men.

regards bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Fabulous detailing and weatherng on those locos ... just fabulous!

TJ


----------



## NC 100 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
US Military had a few gas critters also. My family had a 20Ton Davenport built in 1941 that was ex military. Its now being rebuilt by the Walkersville Southern RR. Little railroad I worked for had a SW1 built a few months earlier. Ex Mil Road. I seen a few 45Ton GEs that were wartime ex military. Also a RSD1 and RS1. If I remember right some Alco S1s were wartime. 

Michael Hale
NC StL 100


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

*WWII locos*

Hi again. Here are some pics of a US Army S160-class 2-8-0 built by Baldwin, Alco and Lima between 1942 and '45. I have included a pic of the real thing and a few pics of the kitbashed model i have done. I have also included the 44 tonner.If you have a 44 tonner you will be able to spot the changes that i made to copy the pic. Both models are dcc, with the 2-8-0 also having sound. regards bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Outstanding!*

Bob you have once again amazed us with your eye for detail with both locos and rolling stock. Those European Box cars at the rolling through the station caught my eye and the XIX Berlin Express,Balwin s160...well done. I also again like the c47 and glider in your D-day diorama!:thumbsup:


----------

